# Prayer needed 2 dead 31 Cape



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thirty one ft. cape hits island wide open and skids across small island upside down killing two with 4 others transported condithion unknown! Please pray for them and thier families.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow, was this local?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

yes that's a local boat, it's been on one of the Sandy Sansing Nissan commercials for a year or so.

Very sad, any word on where this happened Tim?


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That would be the Driver cape,, Ill see what i can find out... prayers are sent:angel


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers are with the family.:angel


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes they struck one of the islands behind the Perdido Key Fire Station.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel:angel


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate to hear that. Prayers for the families and survivors.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Will say a prayer at church this morning :grouphug


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Prayers sent....:angel:angel


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn this has just been a terrible weekend on the water , Would that boat be the (latest edition).Prayers sent .


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang...that's horrible. Seen this boat around a good bit.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

mother and sister were killed

dad checked out and released from hospital

son at baptist with broken arm

son n law and one other in critical condition at sacred heart


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

The search helicopter was flying a grid there last night around 3 am and another chopper was circling with a spot light. 

There is a big island south of Ono off the east endand then th 3 little islands between Holiday and the east tip of Ono. Just south of the Intercoastal.

We pulled out @ Galvez last night at 9 PM and it was quiet then, the lotwas still full of trailers


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

PLEASE READ A LITTLE FURTHER TO GET A BETTER UPDATE...this is what I got from one person, but i updated it with what sounds to be a more correct"larger" update...

Just got a call from my girlfriend...it was her friends family...

Update from what she told me:

2 died on scene

Everyone else is in serious condition....they are all on their way into surgery. Injuries sustained; broken back, broken vertabre, collapsed lung....

I don't know how many were on board, from what I can assume, there were at least 4

Keep the prayers and thoughts comin please...a few years back I experienced another boat accident involving friends "they hit one of the bouys..." everyone recovered well from that one, so hopefully the outcome of this will be the samefor the survivors! :angel


----------



## Deep Jiggin (Apr 14, 2008)

prayers sent :angel


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Accidents like this really put things in perspective for all of us. I cannot even begin to imagine what their family is going through. My wife and I will keep them in our prayers for sure.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

:angel


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's awful. Prayers sent. :angel


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

CHANGE TO MY POST-

I just talked to my roommate...

There were 7 on board; sounds like....2 passed, 1 refused medical treatment, 1 trama alert (serious injuries), and otherpeople injuried (i dont know the extent of all their injuries).

Combining my two phone conversationsto put a pic together are;the injuries werefrom broken back, broken vertabre,and collapsed lung. The injuried went into surgery earlier.

Again...hopefully all the survivors will recover soon and be ok! It seems that all on board were related some way or another, so the whole family is going through a lot!

:angel


----------



## Strictly Bizness (Oct 2, 2007)

that is terrible. i was just talking about that boat with one of the other members at softball practice the other night. i pray that God will be with this family. :angel


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

Incredibly sad news, Prayers sent:angel


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

what a tragedy..prayers sent........could someone PM me boat _ID.......thanks....may god be with the injured and family...._


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

That's about 200 yards from where I'm sitting right now.

Multiple Water Patrol and rescue boats are on the scene.

Looks bad, but we didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

This is horribble..prayers sent for survivors.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

> *captwesrozier (8/31/2008)*mother and sister were killed
> 
> dad checked out and released from hospital
> 
> ...




I am so sorry to hear about this. I am praying for all the people involved. Very sad!

:angel :angel :angel :angel :angel :angel :angel :angel


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

This has been such a bad month for many of us. :angel:angel:angel


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn that has got to be the toughest thing that could ever happen to a person.I hope everyone will say a prayer for this family.


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers Sent:angel


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Terrible news, prayers sent.:angel


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Tow boats finally pulled the boat off the island. 

Here are a few pics, it was a bit far but through the spotting scope we could see massive damage to the right engine and the entire boat was trashed. Boat named "Latest Edition" .. have seen it several times on the bay.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn!! When did this happen?? What time?


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

in the second to last photo, at appears the boat is afloat.. the last photo it looks semi-submerged with a person on the bow.. am I seing this correct?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *401 Cay (8/31/2008)*in the second to last photo, at appears the boat is afloat.. the last photo it looks semi-submerged with a person on the bow.. am I seing this correct?




It's REALLY shallow there...more than likely sitting on the bottom.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I see.. thanks


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Matt Mcleod (8/31/2008)*Damn!! When did this happen?? What time?


the helicopters woke me up @ 3:00 am


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I was on the scene of this crash from the start. My prayers go out to the family. It was a very bad scene. I wont discuss particular details , for respect of the family. I will say this . The firemen ,EMS,life flight , coast guardand the law enforcement deserve a big pat on the back on this one . It was a real mess. Everyone sprang into action and got the job done..


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Prayers Sent :angel:angel


----------



## SHatten (Sep 30, 2007)

Prayers go out the the family and friends involved. :angel:angel


----------



## Big Mac (Oct 2, 2007)

:angelPrayers sent :angel


----------



## KPL (Sep 27, 2007)

I have not seen any news reports on this other than what you guys have posted. I am like several of you, and have seen this boat several times. I have seen this boat on a boat lift on the intercoastal between Galvez and the Oyster Bar. This is awful prayers sent for the family.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

we know michael and nancy...the parents or grandparents...they own the sun press off barrancas and they live on the canal down the road...our heart felt prayers go out to the family...what a tragedy...thanks to all of the first responders...:angel


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Man this is a tragedy my heart goes out to the Driver family :angel


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

oh man, what a shame...



prayers for the family - they'll certainly need them.



that's what people call rabbit island, isn't it? i think that's what it's called anyway... 



and helicopters circling at 3am? what time did it happen?


----------



## Strike Zone (Jun 12, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Rusty and his family.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

Like many others here on the site, I was shocked and sick to my stomach when I read this post. A lot of questions have entered my mind on this tragedy. Please understand, I am not trying to stir-up any shit, but I have a few questions for anyone who knows. What time did this happen? How long after crash did it take for S&R/LEO to show up to the scene? 

I ask because some have said they were startled awake at 3AM (by helo). Had S&R crews been working the area for hours beforethen?Or didthe crash happen shortly before 3? I am just curious to know the circumstances of this horrible event.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Happened probably around 2-2:30-ish ... I work on Perdido Key and on my way home from work , there were rescue and law enforcement on the scene already , helicopters too :angel


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Scott - can you please delete my post regarding this as well? Breeze Fab and I posted at the same time, and this one obviously is getting the posts, so no need for mine. Thanks.


----------



## cold beers (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the many prayers. Family and friends are very appreciative.

There were a total of 7 on the boat. 2 died at the scene. 4 or 5 were transported to the hospital and4 are in serious to critical condition. I will not go into the details, bits andpieces of the above are correct.

Miraculously, there was one young woman who sustainedonly minor injuries. She was a life saver to the others. After the accident, when she realized what had happened she had the sense to look for everyone else.

After she found everyone but one person and ensured they were in a safe place, she looked for help. The closest lights she could see wereonthe southside of Ole River. She decided theirbest chance for help was for her to swim there. She focused on the lights on top of the condo.

One of the others, not realizing how badly injured they were, said they would swim with her. Halfway across, that individual's injuries caught up with them and they didn't have the strength to make it without her help. Somehow she managed to help that person and they both got across.

Once across, she stood and yelled for help until someone from the condo responded and called 911. There is little doubt that there may have been more fatalities if not for her actions.

Again, thanks for the prayers. Please keep them coming.

Mrs. Cold Beers


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Prayers sent:angel:angel

What a strong person to gather themselves after an event like that and think and respond like she did...WOW..She is a stong person..I dont know what i would have done. Hope everthing works out..Again..:angel:angel


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Truly an amazing act of courage on this individual's part. My heart goes out to the family and friend's of those involved. Prayer's sent! :angel


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I am so sorry, so many prayers for so many good people. One more is always welcome. God bless.:angel


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Prayers Sent :angel


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *cold beers (9/1/2008)*Thanks for the many prayers. Family and friends are very appreciative.
> 
> There were a total of 7 on the boat. 2 died at the scene. 4 or 5 were transported to the hospital and4 are in serious to critical condition. I will not go into the details, bits andpieces of the above are correct.
> 
> ...




WOW!!!!!!!!!

That in my eyes is a hero. It doesn't always have to come in the heat of battle. :bowdown:angel


----------



## Redspecks (Sep 2, 2008)

I want to personally THANK EVERYONE for all the Prayers and thoughts that have been sent out to the Driver & immediate family & Friends. It is greatly appreciated!!!!! Please please keep them coming & keep praying for all of them.. I am a very close family friend for the past 17 years & this support from the friendS and forum members is what a Family needs when somthing to this nature happens..So A VERY BIG THANKS!!!


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:angel Prayers sent... Saw this on the news this evening.

I hope the news has it wrong, but it was reported that drinking may have been involved as they were seen leaving a local nighclub just before the accident and that charges were pending against the driver. No matter how you slice this one, it's tragic. I sure hope alcohol wasn't involved...:angel


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

speechless.............................i've seen that boat many times....................................:angel.prayers sent:angel


----------



## Cape Horn (Jul 23, 2008)

Prayers go out to all involved......


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Dangggggg.... what a horrible thing... many prayers sent.... :angel :angel :angel :angel


----------



## stage20 (Aug 27, 2008)

this is very tragic. i dont know who was all onboard, but ive known phil for 10 years and he would do just about anything for anyone. he was my neighbor for the last 5-6 years. 

i used to sell hardware to his dad, mike.... SUPER guy. one of the most sincere guys you could ever know. very sad at the losses. i hope everyone pulls through ok, and that the above mentioned alcohol is not a factor.

phil knows the waters, knows his boat. something must have happened to cause this accident.

prayers.....

TJ

this is a pic of the boat one of the 1st times he had it in the water.


----------



## timman (Oct 3, 2007)

Damn! I heard about the accident this weekend, but didn't know any details until seeing this thread on PFF today. I live off Seratine Drive and would pass by Latest Edition all the time - would see the guys out front and wave at them. Never had the opportunity to meet. Would also see the boat on a lift east of Galvez on the Intracoastal. I guess that was the parent's house??

What a tragedy! My wife and I send our prayers to survivors, family and friends. And, RIP to the two that died.:angel


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

My family and I send our prayers.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

:angel

Awful awful.Always noticed that boat on the ICW. What a shame. Prayers sent.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

There are no words. May everyone involved find comfort.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

prayers sent:angel


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Peace and strength to all those involved in this unfortunate accident. Prayers sent. :angel


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

My Prayersare offered to the family and loved ones.:angel

There was a post made earlier by someone who indicated that they were onsite throughout the event, yet would not post details of the accident out of "respect for the family". At first I did not understand why someone who knew something would choose not to share the information with the concerned group that has been following this sad accident.

I then read the article that is listed on the Pensacola News Journal's website ( PNJ.com..........Search " boating accident" ) along with the comments posted at the end of the reading and I was appalled that the third comment was the most insensitive and Ignorant statement someone could possibly make at the time and I suddenly realized the wisdom in protecting the family from senseless and just plain MEAN comments.

It is comforting to see that out of thousand of views of this post there has not been the first Hateful statement made nor would it be tolerated.......


----------



## topwater (Jun 17, 2008)

:angel prayers sent :angel


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

sad for everyone involved...



prayers for the family and friends who lost two people they loved...


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

ok guys lets get this thread back on track,there are a bunch of people right now that need our thoughts and prayers as they are going through this terrible situation.....may God be with the family and friends involved and take care of them in this much needed time..:angel


----------



## user285 (Oct 2, 2007)

Prayers sentfor all involved and theirfamily and friends.:angel:angel:angel


----------



## Jamielu (Jan 16, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers to the Driver family, and all that are close to them.:angel:angel:angel


----------



## sailsunfurled (Oct 2, 2007)

Back to the accident, that's ...well have no cluehow towritethe level of bad that must be. My thoughts are with the family and friends.


----------



## FLYBOY (Oct 3, 2007)

What a tragic event, prayers sent for family and friends:angel Lets all be careful out there, it's times like these that make you realize how fragile life is and how quick it can all be over.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

My sympathy goes out to the survivors and the families of the lost.


----------



## stage20 (Aug 27, 2008)

thank you!


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job, Wade.That was a classy move;it sucks that some peoplethese days have no class andactually go out of their way toprove it.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

So sad.... They now have an article about it on pnj..


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

As far as the acohol goes, there hasnt been a blood test posted for that to be true so lets just keep the prayers up and keep those meaning less thoughts to yourselves untill its proven. When its proven then we need to address this as a community and work together to help keep bui undercontrol. 

Prayers sent:angel:angel


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Speculation on a public forum is not gonna change anything,so lets just keep the thoughts to ourselves,shall we. No matter what the cause,it's still just a tragic loss of life. I have refrained from posting on this since I saw the boat cruising around the ICW Sat, afternoon,but cant stand to see someone Tried and Convicted on the Internet,It just aint right! My best to the boat crew and families during this tragic time! :bpts


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (9/3/2008)*As far as the acohol goes, there hasnt been a blood test posted for that to be true so lets just keep the prayers up and keep those meaning less thoughts to yourselves untill its proven. When its proven then we need to address this as a community and work together to help keep bui undercontrol.
> 
> 
> 
> Prayers sent:angel:angel




agreed. at this point, the only thing mentioned in any article is a single officer's speculation and nothing more. i truly feel for the family and friends of those involved...


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 1, 2008)

Prayers are with the family and friends.....


----------



## storyteller (Jan 5, 2008)

We are so very sorry for this families loss. My family will keep them in our prayers.

Mike & Rosey


----------



## Doug H. (Sep 5, 2008)

I read all of the posts and am so thankful that the Drivers have such a loving support base. I couldn't feel more strongly about how genuine, loving and considerate Phil is as a young man, and a son within the Driver family. He deserves/needs all of the love and concern now, which he has most definitely earned. Phil has generosity and compassion that have astounded meevery time I am around him.I send my love to the Driver family.


----------



## Ruth Loew (Sep 5, 2008)

I have known Mike and Nancy Driver for over 30 years. They were two of my dad's best friends. I am so sorry to hear about this tragedy. My prayers are with you Mike, your family and those who were involved. Stay strong, God is with you!


----------



## RagE (Sep 9, 2008)

I live on Ophelia drive off of Seratine Drive and have hung out with Phil on several occaisions. Top notch guy Phil is. Prayers got out to him and everyone on that boat that night. I have ran my boat that same path many of times atnight. Wow it can happen just the easy.


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know any new information on this incident? Any charges filed or pending? Certainly toxicology results are known by now.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

If anyone gets any update on everyones condition, please let us know. I was the first paramedic onscene that night. I was the one that assessed/evaluated each person prior to handing them to the next paramedic/crew for treatment/transport and would like very much to hear how they are doing. :angel:angelmy continued prayes go out to ALL involved:angel Thank You

No I will not answer any questions or discuss the incident due to respect for the family and privacy issues....Sooooo PLEASE DO NOT ASK


----------



## waterboy6921 (Apr 7, 2008)

First I would like to say thank you for everyone that posted on this topic and did not jump to conclusions.....From my conversations with Phil the family is doing about as good as you could expect someone to be doing in their situations.As ones injured on the boat are doing much better and should make a good recovery.The services for Mrs. Driver will be held the first of next week:angel

Once again thank you and keep this family in your prayers.


----------



## mojer2 (Sep 3, 2008)

My prayers & thoughts are with the Driver & Liscoe families.:angel:angel:angel
Nancy & Kathy will be missed greatly, both were such kindhearted women.
Phil & this entire family are amazing people, and have a lot of support behind them right now.
I agree with waterboy...THANK YOU to those who have said positive comments, that's all they need right now. Continue praying for this family!

Let's just keep the nasty comments to ourselves...they're already going through enough & they don't need those kind of responses.


----------

